# limping/favoring front leg



## niko-b (Jan 13, 2010)

this morning when we woke up our malt was favoring/limping with his front left leg. normally he is full of energy but today he just sits and keeps the one leg up. i inspected the leg by feeling for any sort of object stuck in his paw but i couldnt feel anything. i then gently felt up and down his leg trying to pinpoint the problem area but didnt really get a reaction. i was playing with him last night on the floor with one of his toys fetching. he seemed perfectly fine last night. we keep him in his cage at night so he doesnt do anything while we were sleeping.

i was wondering/thinking if maybe he pulled a muscle in his front leg possibly and that is why he is limping? if so or if that is possible for a malt then what is the normal timeline or recommendations, just resting and no activity till its healed just like for us humans? right now we are monitoring it to see if his conidtion changes. if not then its off to the vet we go.


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

I stick to the rule - when in doubt, call the vet. 

I would make a trip to the vets, if it's something like a strain - then you know what you're dealing with. If it's something more - you've caught it early, and that's always a good thing.

Best of luck, I hope the little guy is feeling better soon.

Allie


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

I dont know , i guess u should call the vet , praying for ur lil guy to feel better soon !


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

I hope your little guy is okay. It's best to seek your vet for advice and an exam. If it's something more minor, the vet can give him some anti-inflammatories to ease his pain. It's so difficult to diagnose via the web. Keep us posted.


----------

